# Bayley on SmackDown



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Now she's on SmackDown Live, She said she left all her hugs on Raw

She needs a heel turn, But slow bulid against Becky or even Ember

What do you think?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*

very generous of wwe to move her away from the steamroller over on raw

who's punching bag will she be on smackdown?

unless wwe is incredously going to do the correct thing by turning her heel & having her have a program with becky for the smackdown title (lol)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Bayley*

She's gonna be a heel really soon. They don't have a choice but to turn her or Charlotte will be the only heel on SD. Her tagging herself in was a heel move and the crowd is already on the booing side.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*

I think Becky will end up on Raw. I'd like to see Bayley win MITB and cash-in for the SmackDown Title.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*

She definitely needs a heel turn but honestly, I think it's already too late. It was too late a long time ago.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Now she's on SmackDown Live, She said she left all her hugs on Raw
> 
> She needs a heel turn, But slow bulid against Becky or even Ember
> 
> What do you think?


Might be something that breaths new life into her career. At this point is she even that popular anymore with fan's. I personal like her just to reboot herself, get rid of the colorful crap and just create a new type of character. I bought this up before and some said it wouldn't work but hey it's worth a try. 

She's never going to be the star we thought she was, so been one of the top heels is better then nothing.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*



emerald-fire said:


> I think Becky will end up on Raw. I'd like to see *Bayley win MITB* and cash-in for the SmackDown Title.


piss already has this booked i reckon

although i will agree that MITB cash in is probably how becky loses one of her belts


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*

I think eather Bliss or Charlotte to win the MITB contract

Would be nice Bayley/Charlotte a heel team


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*



emerald-fire said:


> I think Becky will end up on Raw. I'd like to see Bayley win MITB and cash-in for the SmackDown Title.


It's even more obvious after tonight. Raw NEEDS Becky right now. That division is a wasteland now.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*



WWEfan4eva said:


> I think eather *Bliss or Charlotte to win the MITB contract
> *
> Would be nice Bayley/Charlotte a heel team


literally the two people who DO NOT need any more accomplishments and/or title shots/reigns


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*

Well I want Bayley to win it

But, Vince want the other 2


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

She got booed pretty bad tonight


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

A heel turn isn't believable with her, shes the biggest white meat babyface in the locker room.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*

She doesn't have the charisma nor the mic ability to even have a successful heel turn, in my view.

Maybe she could be a bit more aggressive in the ring and play off the boos - may aswell turn her heel though because having a boring face character getting booed probably isn't a good idea when there's absolutely nothing riding on her.

People say NXT guys mostly fail on the roster due to booking - but in all honesty, I think they mostly fail because they're against a different audience. Those in attendance at Raw and Smackdown aren't the same as those in attendance down in NXT and it'll only take a special talent to really transcend onto the roster. Owens a huge example of that in terms of crowd reactions.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Bayley*

Bayley didn't even get a reaction from the kids. Man, she has fallen. And she was semi booed during her promo and she looked bother by it. Kinda looked like she didnt wanna be out there.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Bayley*

So Naomi and Bayley was a one off.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Bayley*

Its funny how Bayley started getting booed as soon as Sasha left. LOL it may have just been Canada though. We'll see how the people react next week.


----------



## helgey7212 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Bayley*

The problem with characters like bayley, and a lot of other talents in WWE lately is there is no character development on the main roster. Everything is so random, nobody seems to have any reason for doing anything. Nothing seems planned ahead it seems like they are furiously laying tracks in front of a runaway train.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*



Tag89 said:


> very generous of wwe to move her away from the steamroller over on raw
> 
> who's punching bag will she be on smackdown?
> 
> unless wwe is incredously going to do the correct thing by turning her heel & having her have a program with becky for the smackdown title (lol)


She left the hugs on Raw, but she's going to get balloons on smackdown. They might have Becky vs. Bayley for MITB. But the MITB winner adds herself to the match from the beginning. Wins the title and then buries Bayley on the next two PPVs.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

I actually feel bad for Bayley. She seems like a hella nice person in RL, has a super babyface gimmick that people just shit on, and shes awkward on the mic, and I have seen her do really great things in the past but she just doesnt have the pop on the main roster, and never will.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

She won't be booed on a regular basis, that was a one-off, but I don't see her ever reaching the heights she once was ever again. Also she doesn't have the mic skills to be a heel and it would come across very forced character wise.

However, being on SD will be better for her so who knows, maybe she gets lucky.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Bayley*

I was shocked at the boos. Where did those come from? Did she heel on the Habs before the show?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Bayley*

RAW got totally obliterated on women's wrestling and Smackdown could be its own women only promotion off of who they have if nobody else moves. That's the only thing RAW got bamboozled on.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

I hope it turns around for her, because she seems like a super super person.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*

Canada's irrational hatred of Bayley is hilarious. Even the IIconics got cheered.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*



Eric Fleischer said:


> I was shocked at the boos. Where did those come from? Did she heel on the Habs before the show?


I can only think of the online backlash since Sasha was booed as well. Bayley hasn't been the star WWE thought she would be but tonight was harsh. Hopefully, it's a one-off and she can be rebooted. I'm not a fan but she is a good worker.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Bayley*



-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118345012419256320


^


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Kofi gets pops but Bayley gets booed*

Doesn't make sense when they are both super babyfaces, both have similar promo skills and ring skills, but Bayley gets absolutely shat on. Can anyone make sense of this? Maybe its a one off with these idiotic fans.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Bayley*

I love the hugger, but there is no way she's getting anywhere near a title for a long time. Not with Charlotte and Mandy still on SD. I could see Bayley get completely busted down to Dana Brooke status. I like the stacked card on SD, but I'm afraid it's too stacked now. God knows what they'll do on Raw. Short of Ruby Riot, they don't have anyone over there that can wrestle.


----------



## waylonmercylives? (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: Bayley*

The irony is, a move to Smackdown feels like a punishment for Bayley (you can get buried by Bliss or Charlotte) when this would've been a dream come true for her real-life friend Banks.

The bottom-line is, the WWE must repackage Bayley. I mean, she's in dire need of a new everything. In my opinion, she should take a cue from The Usos. That is, The Usos stepped up their game by dramatically changing their look and attitude from a standard eighties tag team to having a nineties Boo-Yaa T.R.I.B.E. assertiveness. Consequently, their in your face approach helped to reinvent themselves and to avoid becoming stale. There's a passionate tone in their voices whenever they speak on the microphone. That is, you've to show them respect and take them seriously. And they'll tell you, we aren't playing around with you. Actually, The Uso Penitentiary gimmick reminds me of Mark Henry's Hall of Pain gimmick.

For Bayley, it's simple. Grow up, turn heel and turn the page on being a hugger. Lose the headband and ponytail. And expand your repertoire to include an ability to speak on the microphone. While you're at it, can you please learn a new finisher? Honestly, I dig you, but you're going out like a lame ass.


----------



## laurelhenessy (Jul 22, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*

I hope Bayley finds more success on Smackdown. It's never too late.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Bayley*

I dedicate this song to Bayley 

Could you be loved and be loved?
Could you be loved and be loved?
Don't let them fool ya
Or even try to school ya
Oh, no
We've got a mind of our own
So go to hell if what you're thinking is not right
Love would never leave us alone
A-yin the darkness there must come out to light
Could you be loved and be loved?
Could you be loved, wo now! and be loved?
(The road of life is rocky and you may stumble too
So while you point your fingers someone else is judging you)
Love your brotherman
(Could you be, could you be, could you be loved?
Could you be, could you be loved?
Could you be, could you be, could you be loved?
Could you be, could you be loved?)
Don't let them change ya, oh
Or even rearrange ya
Oh, no
We've got a life to live
They say: only, only
Only the fittest of the fittest shall survive
Stay alive
Eh
Could you be loved and be loved?
Could you be loved, wo now! and be loved?
(You ain't gonna miss your water until your well runs dry
No matter how you treat him, the man will never be satisfied)
Say something! (Could you be, could you be, could you be loved?
Could you be, could you be loved?)
Say something
Say something
(Could you be, could you be, could you be loved?)
Say something (Could you be, could you be loved?)
Say something 
Say something (Say something)
Say something 
Say something (Could you be loved?)
Say something 
Say something
Reggae, reggae
Say something 
Rockers, rockers
Say something 
Reggae, reggae
Say something 
Rockers, rockers
Say something (Could you be loved?)
Say something
Uh
Say something
Come on
Say something (Could you be, could you be, could you be loved?)
Say something (Could you be, could you be loved?)
Say something (Could you be, could you be, could you be loved?)
Say something (Could you be, could you be loved?)


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

I actually feel Byron Saxon pushing her down everyones throat, combined with that awful awful After Raw promo from a few years ago really galvonized her progress.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*

It's weird she got booed tonight when she got cheered last night in the same city. Are they taking anger at Sasha out on her? If so, why would they even be mad at Sasha in the first place? All the fans hate WWE and want to see their favorites leave.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*

She's so boring now and has been for like 2 years and it breaks my heart because she's so good. She needs a drastic change in her character. Let her be Sister Abigail or smth, or a female version of The Undertaker and give her a creepy manger so she wouldn't have to talk and she's good to go.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Bayley*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's weird she got booed tonight when she got cheered last night in the same city. Are they taking anger at Sasha out on her? If so, why would they even be mad at Sasha in the first place? All the fans hate WWE and want to see their favorites leave.


A lot of WWE fans are dumb and don't know what they want. That is the only thing Vince is right about these days.

Sasha getting away from Bayley is the best thing that could happen for her career tho. She has potential to be a star while Bayley is an overachiever that peaked long ago and will never be relevant again. Hopefully she can get out of her contract without it getting too messy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I think after that reception she got a Heel turn is definitely imminent, Need more strong Heels on SD fast.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Bayley*

Heel turn needs to happen very soon. That should at least give new life to her run in the WWE. I'd be fine seeing her win MITB and cash-in on any major PPV. Theme song needs to change too, that's way too positive for a heel.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Bayley*

good to move away from Sasha.

But looking at the SD women's roster, I see her being down the pecking order a bit in the WWE's eyes.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*



kingnoth1n said:


> I actually feel bad for Bayley. She seems like a hella nice person in RL, has a super babyface gimmick that people just shit on, and shes awkward on the mic, and I have seen her do really great things in the past but she just doesnt have the pop on the main roster, and never will.


Her main roster run so far has been underwhelming and it's clear Vince doesn't see her as a big star. Facts are Facts. It sucks especially as someone who clearly loves what she does and i'm sure is a great employee, and you could tell been in WWE is everything to her. But it has to come to a point she has to question been in WWE is the right thing for her in this point in her career.

A heel turn and makeover, might be the making of her. And it probably won't amount for nothing and she be stuck in the mid card life. But at this point she needs to take a risk, if it doesn't work out and WWE isn't doing it for her. She can move on to something new.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nah Kofi is white hot and super over because he's won the big one, An 11 year WWE vet who's made it to the top gets people intrigued because he felt like a real underdog.

Bayley has been buried for a long time now and always felt like the weak link no one cared about out of the 4HW, She's nowhere near as popular as Kofi and maybe her antics wherever true or not lately is the reason, But who knows.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Bayley*

It seems Bayley gets booed in Canada

Remember this? This raw was also in canada


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*



looper007 said:


> Her main roster run so far has been underwhelming and it's clear Vince doesn't see her as a big star. Facts are Facts. It sucks especially as someone who clearly loves what she does and i'm sure is a great employee, and you could tell been in WWE is everything to her. But it has to come to a point she has to question been in WWE is the right thing for her in this point in her career.
> 
> A heel turn and makeover, might be the making of her. And it probably won't amount for nothing and she be stuck in the mid card life. But at this point she needs to take a risk, if it doesn't work out and WWE isn't doing it for her. She can move on to something new.


My long term goal on this forum is to break everyone from the habit of blaming Vince and realize that people have to ultimately take ownership, just because I like Bayley, I am not going to say she doesn't have ownership. True, it does ultimately fall under Vince which it always does with the leader, but she completely stunk it up her first few months which has left a lingering odor, and the all time bad this is your life segment did not do any favors either, and some of her wrestling moves from NXT just did not translate well on Raw.

It would be really neat if she became Sister Abigail as one poster theorized and just went to a really dark evil place, but she probably doesn't have the ovarian fortitude to pull the trigger there. Ultimately, though, I wouldnt want her to really do that; she needs to stay a babyface, you need those really good guy type people on your roster as a beacon for younger audiences and she is that.


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

*Re: Bayley*

She's going to job to Charlotte like every other woman on the SD roster.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

Izzy is already working the Indie's so they'll probably keep her the same character till Izzy turns 18 then have Izzy squash her.


----------



## Coolcalmcollected (May 30, 2018)

lesenfanteribles said:


> Heel turn needs to happen very soon. That should at least give new life to her run in the WWE. I'd be fine seeing her win MITB and cash-in on any major PPV. Theme song needs to change too, that's way too positive for a heel.


I agree she could definitely use this situation to her advantage and get a new theme and start doing things like wearing her hair in different ways and start acting bitter, angry and irritable because of feeling scorned by the fans.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*



kingnoth1n said:


> My long term goal on this forum is to break everyone from the habit of blaming Vince and realize that people have to ultimately take ownership, just because I like Bayley, I am not going to say she doesn't have ownership. True, it does ultimately fall under Vince which it always does with the leader, but she completely stunk it up her first few months which has left a lingering odor, and the all time bad this is your life segment did not do any favors either, and some of her wrestling moves from NXT just did not translate well on Raw.


Well the buck does stop at Vince. He's the one who call's the shots for storylines and who goes over. He's not the villain of everything but his fingerprints are over 80% of Bayley's failure on the Main Roster. I agree her in ring performances havent been great. But the truth is was she ever that great of a worker or NXT knew her strengths and weaknesses, the fact the main roster writers and Vince don't know what made Bayley special. 

I think that Alexa feud just ruined her. She's never recovered from it.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*



looper007 said:


> Well the buck does stop at Vince. He's the one who call's the shots for storylines and who goes over. He's not the villain of everything but his fingerprints are over 80% of Bayley's failure on the Main Roster. I agree her in ring performances havent been great. But the truth is was she ever that great of a worker or NXT knew her strengths and weaknesses, the fact the main roster writers and Vince don't know what made Bayley special.
> 
> I think that Alexa feud just ruined her. She's never recovered from it.


I really respect your opinion here Looper, but I think you gotta look at the fanbase here. The geeks at Full Sail pop for everything....they pop for Blue Pants. The fact that Bayley cannot act in her character without making it sound scripted or wooden is what ultimately holds her back, and you can get away with this as a heel or a tweener to a degree. But if you aren't overtly passionate (Sting is the absolute best example here) about what you are doing as a babyface and make it believable, you will crash and burn every time.

Which is a mystery to me how Kofi got over to the level he has, but I feel those flames will cull here shortly.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*



kingnoth1n said:


> I really respect your opinion here Looper, but I think you gotta look at the fanbase here. The geeks at Full Sail pop for everything....they pop for Blue Pants. The fact that Bayley cannot act in her character without making it sound scripted or wooden is what ultimately holds her back, and you can get away with this as a heel or a tweener to a degree. But if you aren't overtly passionate (Sting is the absolute best example here) about what you are doing as a babyface and make it believable, you will crash and burn every time.
> 
> Which is a mystery to me how Kofi got over to the level he has, but I feel those flames will cull here shortly.


The main roster crowd will pop for anything as well, not just Full Sail thing. That Kofi thing only became big a few weeks ago, it wasn't a thing the crowd for clamoring for years. The wrestling crowd's are so fickle and easy to please at times it's not helped the business as a whole.

Do I think Bayley is a main eventer like the other 3 in the 4HW group? No I don't to be fair. Should she be used a lot better on the main roster? definitely, the main roster writers and Vince should have asked down in NXT what made her special and worked on making her look a ton better.

I said this before on other threads, maybe the best thing for some talent is to go away for a few years from WWE and find themselves and come back better for it. I think Bayley is someone who could do with that, Sasha the same. I do think Vince doesn't see either as a big star, prove me wrong otherwise. Their title runs felt like keeping the title warm rather been a set marker.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Bayley*

She doesn't have the personality to pull off a convincing heel turn. I think Bayley will mostly be used to put over other talent in the same role Becky did on Smackdown for a few years before she got her big push.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Bayley*

Totally agree. I want to see a pissed off, angry Bayley on SDL.

She tweeted that her goal still remains to be the best tag team, along with Sasha. Well, if WWE bring Sasha back on RAW, that could be a trigger for Bayley to lose her shit. Maybe she goes after Becky's RAW title, trying to get back onto RAW with Sasha, but she loses 2 or 3 times, setting off a heel turn?

Whatever way it's done, I hope it is in the plans ...


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Bayley*

I’m not a Bayley fan, she’s solid enough in ring but has an awful finisher, needs a refresh and is an awful promo cutter. But I did feel sorry for her with the crowd reaction. I’m not a huge Sasha fan either and I don’t mean to negate Bayley’s part in whatever happens at WM re:Tag Title droppage; but Bayley was getting booed because of Sasha for me. I’m not sure a heel turn will work that well either but she definitely needs a repackage and a ‘growing up’ move as her current persona died a death ages ago, especially when they never went anywhere with the tease of the Sacha break up. If it was up to me, I’d actually take her off of TV for a month or two and completely rethink it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*

Bayley as a Charlotte lackey would work, but her problem is on the mic. She can play a delusional heel and get heat, but career wise it will likely do nothing for her. Tag team belts are done, as is boss hug. She definitely needs to be repackaged somehow before she fucks around and becomes the Nattie of Smackdown.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

She needs a heel turn with a loose canon gimmick and more impactful finisher , a submission move , a brainbuster or knee strike variation will do the trick.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*

I'm excited to see what SD does for her.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Bayley*



WWEfan4eva said:


> I think eather Bliss or Charlotte to win the MITB contract
> 
> Would be nice Bayley/Charlotte a heel team


Charlotte doesn't need the MITB briefcase. She gets a title shot anytime she wants anyways. It should be someone who is rarely in the title picture or hasn't been for awhile.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*



Zapato said:


> but Bayley was getting booed because of Sasha for me.


Sasha would get a huge pop if they brought whatever's going on backstage to her character. Bayley got booed because she got jobbed out to Bliss in a match where Bliss' did nothing but slaps and hair pulls and a DDT. Bayley getting booed after being jobbed out to Bliss happened before

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMm1Lzm_Xag


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*



looper007 said:


> Do I think Bayley is a main eventer like the other 3 in the 4HW group? No I don't to be fair. Should she be used a lot better on the main roster? definitely, the main roster writers and Vince should have asked down in NXT what made her special and worked on making her look a ton better.
> 
> I said this before on other threads, maybe the best thing for some talent is to go away for a few years from WWE and find themselves and come back better for it. I think Bayley is someone who could do with that, Sasha the same. I do think Vince doesn't see either as a big star, prove me wrong otherwise. Their title runs felt like keeping the title warm rather been a set marker.


Bayley hasn't improved. 

Booking for her has not been good, but that is mainly because they stuck a mic in her face, and she is the worst promo maybe in wrestling today.

the problem is people assume Bayley would be something she has never proven to be.

People who have been bad on the mic have flourished on Raw talk, and Talking Smack, and when Becky went on there, she was stopped by Lita and educated/scolded by Booker T and Lita on how to do a promo.

That was 2 years ago, and she still hasn't gotten better, in fact... she may be worse.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*

thankfully for her she was moved to SD so the gorgeous and deadly Alexa can't embarrass her any more


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*

You know what she should do? Try and play that Kurt Angle character when he first debuted. He thought he was a good guy but everyone else hated him. The same kind of deal happened with Jason Jordan before his injury.

Bayley is dorky enough to make it work. It would channel her natural personality.

SD's women's division is really good but it lacks credible top heels besides Charlotte.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*

I love how "heel turn" is the answer for everything in here...except that it wasn't for Ambrose.

Bayley is one of those girls who's just a little too much on the side of dorky for the WWE not to mess up an attempt for a heel turn. SHe needed a better gimmick though, because her current one was DOA once the WWE got going with it (as they usually would for everyone, but Bayley was much more susceptible to it)

That being said, Bayley is already better off simply being away from Alexa. Sucks for Sasha if she's still on RAW though.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*

I agree it might not work. I even said on the first page it's probably too late, but she needs to try _something_.

Sticking to this character is bad for her and everyone else.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*



Jedah said:


> You know what she should do? Try and play that Kurt Angle character when he first debuted. He thought he was a good guy but everyone else hated him. The same kind of deal happened with Jason Jordan before his injury.
> 
> Bayley is dorky enough to make it work. It would channel her natural personality.
> 
> SD's women's division is really good but it lacks credible top heels besides Charlotte.


I think that only works if the performer doesn't mind getting booed though. Bayley always looks like she is on the verge of tears if the crowd aren't behind her


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*



llj said:


> I love how "heel turn" is the answer for everything in here...except that it wasn't for Ambrose.
> 
> Bayley is one of those girls who's just a little too much on the side of dorky for the WWE not to mess up an attempt for a heel turn. SHe needed a better gimmick though, because her current one was DOA once the WWE got going with it (as they usually would for everyone, but Bayley was much more susceptible to it)
> 
> That being said, Bayley is already better off simply being away from Alexa. Sucks for Sasha if she's still on RAW though.


But How?

What gimmick would fit good for her?

A heel turn for Becky on Charlotte did wonders for Becky now

Can it do the same for Bayley if she feuds with Charlotte?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*

Bayley started in NXT as a energetic superfan still in disbelief that she was apart of the WWE. We watched her rise up the ranks finally winning the title. WWE fans didn't see her evolution from starstruck newbie to women's champion, all they saw was a woman who likes inflatable tube men and hugging.

There should've been some growth from her instead we got the questionable title win against Charlotte, the Alexa feud and the friendship with Banks that wouldn't end.

Plus during her time in NXT she didn't get much promo time, her talking was via backstage interviews and video packages. 
She comes across as not only being terrible on the mic but corny as well. They should go the way of Bo Dallas in NXT, someone whose oblivious of fans hatred towards them.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Bayley*

Bayley moving to Smackdown could be a great move for her. New challenges, new opportunities, possibly a new gimmick?

Given the roster we have there can be some great matches and feuds for Bayley. For one against Becky Lynch. They haven't wrestled each other since 2015? If im correct. Bayley vs Ember Moon, Sonya, Micki James, Asuka, kairi, these can all be great matches 

Sucks for Sasha but I'd say if she does come back keep her on Raw. Would suck for her cause Bayley is no longer there and she's have to keep seeing Alexa but Raw needs more talent in the female pool right now


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*



Jedah said:


> She definitely needs a heel turn but honestly, I think it's already too late. It was too late a long time ago.


It is a bad thing, if you got turn heel, because the crowd got tired of you. 




scshaastin said:


> She got booed pretty bad tonight





Nut Tree said:


> Bayley didn't even get a reaction from the kids. Man, she has fallen. And she was semi booed during her promo and she looked bother by it. Kinda looked like she didnt wanna be out there.





prosperwithdeen said:


> Its funny how Bayley started getting booed as soon as Sasha left. LOL it may have just been Canada though. We'll see how the people react next week.





Eric Fleischer said:


> I was shocked at the boos. Where did those come from? Did she heel on the Habs before the show?


I was weird and made her debut in SD a lame start. I was "shocked" as well.




WindPhoenix said:


> Canada's irrational hatred of Bayley is hilarious. Even the IIconics got cheered.


Billie even got a pop for kicking/punching Bayley.



Empress said:


> I can only think of the online backlash since Sasha was booed as well. Bayley hasn't been the star WWE thought she would be but tonight was harsh. Hopefully, it's a one-off and she can be rebooted. I'm not a fan but she is a good worker.





Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's weird she got booed tonight when she got cheered last night in the same city. Are they taking anger at Sasha out on her? If so, why would they even be mad at Sasha in the first place? All the fans hate WWE and want to see their favorites leave.


It is kinda sad, if fans really start boooing people, because of some online gossip.




Lyynch said:


> Sasha would get a huge pop if they brought whatever's going on backstage to her character. Bayley got booed because she got jobbed out to Bliss in a match where Bliss' did nothing but slaps and hair pulls and a DDT. Bayley getting booed after being jobbed out to Bliss happened before


Could be. But still she debuted as face and was booed this week. And she was kinda protected by being surround with 9 other women.




45banshee said:


> Bayley moving to Smackdown could be a great move for her. New challenges, new opportunities, possibly a new gimmick?


I don`t say that won`t happen, but I am not sure that was the idea. It makes not much sense to let someone debut as face, getting booed, and then she is NOT turning heel in this very moment.
Let`s hope for Bayley, that got a plan already.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Bayley*

Just out of curiosity, what does Montreal have against Bayley? They gave her a pretty brutal welcome, but I know they have their own taste.

Assuming she gets a better reception elsewhere, she seems like a natural ally for Becky 2 Belts, if they're not looking to turn her.
Or if they are, I guess she could pair up and drink tea with Charlotte.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Bayley*



Jedah said:


> You know what she should do? Try and play that Kurt Angle character when he first debuted. He thought he was a good guy but everyone else hated him. The same kind of deal happened with Jason Jordan before his injury.
> 
> Bayley is dorky enough to make it work. It would channel her natural personality.
> 
> SD's women's division is really good but it lacks credible top heels besides Charlotte.


Isn't that what the New Day were like as well when they turned Heel?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*



iarwain said:


> Just out of curiosity, what does Montreal have against Bayley? They gave her a pretty brutal welcome, but I know they have their own taste.


The last time she was booed was because people there thought her injury was fake. 




iarwain said:


> Assuming she gets a better reception elsewhere, she seems like a natural ally for Becky 2 Belts, if they're not looking to turn her.
> Or if they are, I guess she could pair up and drink tea with Charlotte.


I am not so sure about this ally thing is a good idea for Becky.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*

I hope she won't get booed anymore cause of the Sasha thing


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Bayley*

Heeeeyyy I still want some Bay-lay. Oh yeah


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*

She's a geek now, She's been a geek all along, she turns heel she will still be a geek. Just like Sami Zayn.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Bayley*

Its ALL in the booking and storywriting. 

Bayley could have gotten over big as a babyface. She was given some terrible angles to work and got rather buried. 

A heel turn COULD help if they booked her right and made a story with it. But know them, what they will do is turn her heel and then randomly bring her out with no story and just beat up on or job to faces. It will fail.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Bayley*

I think they should turn her heel by making her just a hyper version of what she already is. Imagine her hugging EVERYONE, always talking about how she is doing what she is to make her young fan proud just be as obnoxious as possible about it. She would start getting mega heat.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Bayley*

remember when she got cheered for smacking the shit out of sasha and screaming 'you ain't shit!' in her face?

then they were best mates again the week after lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*

It's sad how much WWE fucked up such a simple character like Bayley. You somehow got one of the most over women on the roster to be either booed or coming out to complete silence.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Bayley*

I'd like to see her turn heel so we can see more of this


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*



floyd2386 said:


> I'd like to see her turn heel so we can see more of this


Heh. In an environment that could actually take the concept of a cute entertaining "bad guy" and actually make it work like NXT, that would be amazing.

This is main roster WWE we're talking about. This is Vince McMahon. Vince probably had absolutely nothing to do with this commercial and actively fought against it.


----------



## Fyrma (Apr 21, 2019)

*Re: Bayley*

Bayley becoming a heel on Smackdown could prove to be a good thing, considering the amount of story that could be pushed out by it.

But, this is Vince we're talking about. We both know he would make her job out to someone within 2 months.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*

Lets just wait a couple weeks


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Bayley*



Tag89 said:


> very generous of wwe to move her away from the steamroller over on raw
> 
> who's punching bag will she be on smackdown?
> 
> unless wwe is incredously going to do the correct thing by turning her heel & having her have a program with becky for the smackdown title (lol)


I do hope we get Bayley/Becky soon.

Becky/Bayley being the only 2 horsewomen that didn't have any feud/program sucks. We've seen Sasha against all, Charlotte against all, now we need those 2 to tie up everything. I actually wouldn't mind Becky dropping the SD title to Bayley.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

For the life of me, I can't think of another wrestler in modern times who has had such a huge drop in popularity.
The pops were huge on her debut. Everyone loved Bailey.

It's not all WWE's fault though. Her weaknesses became extremely obvious way too quickly. But the program with Alexa did her zero favours, and was her real downfall. I think fans expected her to stand up against Alexa, but no, Bailey just took it and let Alexa bully her with no repercussions.

I really hope this is a new start. There is potential. They don't need her to turn heel or go through a huge character overhaul. Just give her a little more edge and authority. Like "I like to hug and smile, but push me to far and you'll se why I'm a former nxt and raw womens champ" kinda vibe.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Bayley*



WWEfan4eva said:


> I think eather *Bliss* or Charlotte to win the MITB contract
> 
> Would be nice Bayley/Charlotte a heel team


Please not, would rather Stephanie McMahon to win over her.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

Bayley as a heel I wouldn't think would be good. Does she really have the personality for it? It would be the typical "I didn't get enough support from you fans. I'm tired of being held back." approach and it would fall flat on its face because her mic. talk isn't one of her strong points.

Zayn seemed like he would be a career babyface too but he has proven that he can make the heel thing work. I just don't see it with Bayley.

Bayley vs. Becky would be fun and neither has to be set as a heel in order for it to happen.

Then if Bayley goes back to tag teaming, theres her BFF Carmella. I don't want to see Bayley go back to being barely used.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*

The premise for a Bayley heel turn is dumb. So because she got booed in Canada (which has happened before) means Bayley has to turn. She gets cheered everywhere else.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*



THE_OD said:


> For the life of me, I can't think of another wrestler in modern times who has had such a huge drop in popularity.
> The pops were huge on her debut. Everyone loved Bailey.
> 
> It's not all WWE's fault though. Her weaknesses became extremely obvious way too quickly. But the program with Alexa did her zero favours, and was her real downfall. I think fans expected her to stand up against Alexa, but no, Bailey just took it and let Alexa bully her with no repercussions.
> ...


Bayley was popular among the nXt crowd.... yes the pops were huge, but they came with a caveat. Even she knows that... from an interview she did:



> “When I made my debut, I had that weird one-off at Battleground where I was like Sasha’s partner,” Bayley said. “And that was an amazing night. It felt like everybody in the arena wanted her partner to be me, so I was like*, ‘oh yeah, everybody knows who I am and I’m going to be fine when I finally get here, like, for good!’* Then, I had my official debut. That was the night after NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn.
> 
> “And Brooklyn is just… it was SummerSlam weekend, so it’s kind of like a WrestleMania weekend where there [are] fans from all over [the world] and *it’s just a load of NXT fans from around Europe and all that and I got a great reception there and I was like, ‘yep, I’m good.* Everybody knows Bayley’ blah, blah, blah. But then, it wasn’t until I was there a little bit longer and I had to get on the regular schedule doing house shows and going to TVs in different cities where I realized my reception wasn’t as good as my first two things that I did because not everybody knew me.
> 
> “And the NXT crowd, although it is amazing, and we do have great fans all over the world, it’s not as huge as the audience we have for WWE, so I’m still kind of like at the point where people know who I am and *I might not be as cool as I was in little, smaller venues or, like, a smaller audience, but now I’m at that point where I feel like, ‘yeah, I’m WWE,’ but it did take a while.* I think my head got a little too big when I was like, ‘yeah, everyone knows me!’ to when I’m like, ‘wait! No, they don’t.'”


Add that to the fact that she is horribly wooden in promos, and has an above average match every night, and this was bound to happen

To ask for a change in her character is to ask for her to be better at something she has not gotten any better at.

I hope she revitalizes herself on SmackDown, because she is becoming more and more stale each day


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Bayley*






Im not that big of a fan of The IIconics, cant lie though i did enjoy this. Especially Peyton's "oww ahh!" 

Screw you WWE for taking one of my favorite chants ever and using it at Bayley's expense. Even though I did enjoy it lol. Being away from Sasha and going to SD could turn out good for Bayley. Gets her away from, arevthey gonna feud or not, there friends there not forends there friends again, are they possibly lesbians, storyline and gives her something fresh to work with.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Bayley*

Just stick her in some skimpy gear. That'd get her over.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Bayley*



Slackly said:


> Bayley as a heel I wouldn't think would be good. Does she really have the personality for it? It would be the typical "I didn't get enough support from you fans. I'm tired of being held back." approach and it would fall flat on its face because her mic. talk isn't one of her strong points.
> 
> Zayn seemed like he would be a career babyface too but he has proven that he can make the heel thing work. I just don't see it with Bayley.
> 
> ...


Bayley doesn't need to take the "not enough fan support" route for a heel turn. Just have her attack neckbeards for wanting hugs that were never meant for them. She can still have positive interactions with her younger fanbase while chastising the grown men wearing Bayley merch.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Bayley*

All of yall want Bayley to turn heel. Think of poor Izzy if Bayley does ?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*

Izzy?

Who's that?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Izzy?
> 
> Who's that?



Little girl, which was a big Bayley fan at NXT. They integrated her into a match, therefore many people know her. It is on the network. Bayley and Sasha also mentioned her when going to NXT again for the tag team belts.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*

I don't

Have any pics?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*



WWEfan4eva said:


> I don't
> 
> Have any pics?


Watch from minute 52. Little girl at the corner, Sasha yells at her. Later Sasha steals the hair ribbon from her head and poses with it in the ring.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Bayley*

Izzy is a little girl who is a superfan of Bayley. At every NXT you can see Izzy always decked out in Bayley merch and had her hair in the same style as Bayley.

Bayley would bring Izzy into the ring to celebrate with her.

She was such a huge Bayley fan like Ger said they incorporated her into the Ironwoman match. When Sasha snatched Izzy hair clip or whatever it was Izzy burst into tears and Sasha mocked her crying lol damn Sasha was such a heel. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/popcul...izzy-react-to-bayley-raw-womens-championship/


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*

Just have Bayley wear this in the ring. This will get the fans back on her side :lol


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*

It's just another example of wwe taking someone that's over in NXT, not understanding why they are over and ruining them on the main roster.

That being said a lesbian angle with her and Sasha could have been a collosal draw wens3


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*



Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Just have Bayley wear this in the ring. This will get the fans back on her side :lol


That's photshopped, Not her body


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Ninja Hedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > Just have Bayley wear this in the ring. This will get the fans back on her side <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Of course it's photoshopped lmao.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Bayley*



WWEfan4eva said:


> That's photshopped, Not her body


And??


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*



Ninja Hedgehog said:


> And??


we need more posts like this.


----------



## aberroncho (Jan 19, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

I think it would work better just an outfit change and be more aggresive and selfish than a full heel turn.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*



45banshee said:


> All of yall want Bayley to turn heel. Think of poor Izzy if Bayley does ?


Izzy is actually playing a heel on the indie scene right now (No, that is not a joke). So I think Izzy would be fine with a heel turn.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

P Thriller said:


> Izzy is actually playing a heel on the indie scene right now (No, that is not a joke). So I think Izzy would be fine with a heel turn.


What?! Izzy the little kid turned heel before full grown Bayley did? Thats it just belly to Bayley everybody!

If Bayley is gonna turn heel thats how she should make the transition. Put on a fake smile and act like she wants to hug you... Then belly to Bayley. Heel turn


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*

They might be planting the seed tonight with the loss to Charlotte


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Bayley*

*


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

Whose body is that, makes her look like the long lost bella twin.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*

Show dat ass and shut up and we will be cookin.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*



-XERO- said:


> *WIFENESS.*


What does this have to do with Bayley?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

How the hell do they make her a heel though? She’s a natural babyface and shes even failing at that. 

I’d like to see her recover though, coz she is as stale as.... something that’s like REALLY stale.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Bayley*



WWEfan4eva said:


> What does this have to do with Bayley?


Is that a trick question........?

Or are the tweets not showing up for you?

However, I did mean to post that in the Bayley FAN thread.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

roblewis87 said:


> Whose body is that, makes her look like the long lost bella twin.



Think that is one of the bella twins. If im not mistaken thats there ring gear.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley*

Must amit whoever does the photoshope, done a good job


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

Bayley played a heel on the indies and from what I've seen did a pretty good job of it. And when NXT let her show her more aggressive side, or that oh so brief tease on Raw where she beat the shit out of Sasha and was screaming in her face, people seemed to respond well to it. Oh and then there's this to:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsaEmZWal6I

So it CAN be done I think. Have Bayley win MITB and then cash in on an exhausted Becky after she's retained against Lacey and Charlotte, that could work for example.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Bayley*

The fans lost interest in Bayley because they book her as a fan who's just happy to be in the WWE, her being humiliated by Alexa did her absolutely no favors. But the fans had no issues cheering her on when she attacked Sasha last year and did the same last night when she stood up to Charlotte. She doesn't need a heel turn she just needs better booking for her character and to show that more competitive nature that she had in NxT against Sasha and Asuka, and that aggression she when standing up to Sasha and Charlotte.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*



45banshee said:


> What?! Izzy the little kid turned heel before full grown Bayley did? Thats it just belly to Bayley everybody!
> 
> If Bayley is gonna turn heel thats how she should make the transition. Put on a fake smile and act like she wants to hug you... Then belly to Bayley. Heel turn


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Bayley*

The main problem with Bayley's booking on the MR is that WWE didn't understand her character, specifically Vince and co. They book her as a weak childish idiot, and that's NOT what she was in NXT. She was kind and nice and perhaps a bit naïve sure, but she was no dummy. And she had a more aggressive, or even flat-out brutal, side to her if you pushed her too far. 

That was the whole thing with Sasha, Sasha underestimate her and it cost her. Bayley won their first match with a freaking top rope reverse Frankensteiner for goodness sake, and she won the IW match by forcing Sasha to quit by trying to rip her arms out of her sockets while stomping down on her head at the same time. And she got aggressive and traded blows with Asuka as well.


The MR people didn't realize that. NXT Bayley would have gotten fed up with Alexa's BS for example and just beaten her black and blue with that kendo stick during their feud. And the few times that she IS allowed to be more aggressive, people tend to respond well to it. So do more of that now, it's not hard really.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm glad Bayley is getting her time to shine on the Blue Brand


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I really should have known better, but I said it would be impossible for them to fuck up Bayley.

Boy how wrong was I.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

She doesn't need to be a heel. Just make her a face with a backbone. That is how she was in NXT and what got her super over. Just give her an edge, don't make her evil. In my opinion just have her win MITB and go from there.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They need to have her start WINNING some big matches soon, that'd be a good start.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

I think she wins the MITB, but should she cash in or wait and continue to build her aggressive side?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

She's on top for now


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The moment they booked Charlotte pinning her clean it's was clear that Bayley was winning the briefcase and cashing in on her.

At least someone else is than Charlotte and Becky is holding that title, BUT Bayley as champion means she will have to cut promos and that would expose her, she just plain sucks on the mic, she will kill her momentum by opening her mouth and that title is going back to Charlotte's waist.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's about time she got that Women's title after 2 years of not having it.

She's the champ now. Just let her keep edge now that she's there.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

She about to get sasha banked. I know how these fools work


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

That was a big fuck you to Sasha if you ask me.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tsvetoslava said:


> That was a big fuck you to Sasha if you ask me.


It was. That was literally the only reason Bayley won tonight. Well that and to get Charlotte closer to #17.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

She's just being used to pad out Charlotte's record. They want to get her to #17 in Ric's lifetime.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I thought she'd win the MITB so she could cash in on Becky (after being beaten by her clean on TV, that's usually how they book) and turn heel, but I see that's out of the window now.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The crowds boo or cheer her as a face depending on the week so I worry for her going forward.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

they're hitting on that she didn't get up on her feet thing pretty hard. Could be reversed


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bayley and Charlotte are about to play hot potato with the title all summer


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

She should have the bear hug as a finisher


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

At least Bayley is getting a run for the championship. I think that's a good call. Funny thing is Charlotte is still on her way to become a multiple time champion anyways. She'd probably exceed the record her dad made. :lmao


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

The WWE has enough heels. They need more babyfaces. This call to turn Bayley heel, you only do that if there would be no other options.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bayley and Charlotte are about to play hot potato with the title all summer


Yep.

They want to get Charlotte to 16 as soon as possible. I wouldn't be surprised if she's won and lost the title 5 times over by this time next year.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The quality of the Women's matches weren't great last night but at least the booking made sense.

Going into the MITB match the only real two options were Bayley or Mandy Rose, whoever was to win I fully expected them to cash in later in the show.

They went with the Bayley option and to no surprise Charlotte won and Bayley cashed in on her.

Bayley was never going to cash in on Becky and turn heel, especially as Becky is moving to Raw.

Bayley vs Charlotte feud could offer up some good matches but I don't see Bayley's reign lasting very long.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Her cashing in on Charlotte says that they want to keep her face. All I can hope is she keeps that same edge she's had since coming to SD. Even if Charltotte comes out and complains with how Bayley won, I don't want any remorse or doubt from Bayley. Just basically say "yep I did it and I'm damn proud of it."

Now, I wouldn't mind her turning heel if she can get out this upcoming Charlotte feud with the title. Because if she can get past her, the face side is a lot more promising than the heel side. Faces she could work with include girls like Ember, Asuka, Kairi, Carmella, etc. where on the heel side after Charlotte she's got basically the IIconics and Fire & Desire. The other match ups intrigue me more.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Bayley is so cringey.


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

Bayley is so overrated. Give Asuka the title.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130361483605549056


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This is going to be Charlotte/Sasha 2.0.

I think they'll use Bayley to get Charlotte up to 11 or 12 reigns, then move Charlotte on to someone else. She'll have 16 by 2021 imo.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130361483605549056


Oh lord. Women's division right back to being a piss break for me.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

What a great night for Bayley. 
Now let's see how long it takes for WWE to screw it up.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Given how they've booked Asuka and Becky losing to Charlotte, and fucked up their booking in-general post-RR don't hold your breath for Bayley getting a long reign either. Charlotte is still their be all end all, last night proved it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am awaiting new GOAT tier promos from Bayley, though it might be hard to top the pipebomb *I AM BAYLEY!* which she said to Ronda. :banderas


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Or we got Charlotte vs. Sasha 2.0, just with Bayley this time.


----------



## LT1981 (May 19, 2019)

Charlotte will beat her in due time so enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> It's about time she got that Women's title after 2 years of not having it.
> 
> She's the champ now. Just let her keep edge now that she's there.


Did you see her promo after winning the title?

She doesn't have an edge... she can't talk on the mic, it is a severe deficiency for her.

She doesn't have the ability to play the character people want her to. If she hasn't gotten better by now, she just wont.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Did you see her promo after winning the title?
> 
> She doesn't have an edge... she can't talk on the mic, it is a severe deficiency for her.
> 
> She doesn't have the ability to play the character people want her to. If she hasn't gotten better by now, she just wont.


WWE are the best. The fans literally told WWE to turn her heel with the SD reactions she received. They have the hottest babyface in the world in Becky, and the potential for a beautiful unexpected heel turn on her. 

Becky takes down Charlotte in 20 minutes, and always so innocent Bayley jumps her, cashes in the briefcase and wins the belt. 

Instead they have Becky lose to Charlotte and keep Bayley the ever rejected babyface. 

Classic WWE.


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

Does anyone actually want to see another Bayley/Charlotte feud? The one they had in 2017 sucked.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Look at the depth cart for female babyfaces vs female heels on this roster. A heel Bayley would be slotted below Charlotte, Lacey, Alexa. Becky... then what? Naomi? Natalya? Dana Brooke? There's too many heels and not enough babyfaces (that matter).


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Eager to see what they do with Bayley now that she has the championship.

We can all agree her mic work is her weakest asset. According to WWE SD preview she's set to give an interview. We'll how it goes.

Biggest question is now...Will Charlotte be out of the title picture for a while? There are no more rematch clauses so I hope so. Id like to get a Bayley vs Sonya match


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

ElTerrible said:


> WWE are the best. The fans literally told WWE to turn her heel with the SD reactions she received. They have the hottest babyface in the world in Becky, and the potential for a beautiful unexpected heel turn on her.
> 
> Becky takes down Charlotte in 20 minutes, and always so innocent Bayley jumps her, cashes in the briefcase and wins the belt.
> 
> ...


Rejected? did we watch the same show? 

The crowds reaction to her winning the title was deafening easily the loudest of the night.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

You think we will see a Bayley/Becky feud down the road?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That tag match was pretty good, and the stuff between her and Becky afterwards reminded me that I REALLY want those two to get a proper feud.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm sure when Bayley first appeared on Smackdown after the Shakeup she said that she was done with hugging (or something to that effect). Yet her titantron remains the same, her ring gear and music remain the same. In fact, the only difference now is that she wears some stars on her head/hair.

Quite the character evolution there.....


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

She's still just there to pad out Charlotte's reign count. Her beating Charlotte by rollup after it was mostly about Becky's revenge (or so I have heard, anyway), should tell you that.


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

Asuka is 3-0 against Bayley. Give her a title shot!


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Remember when Bailey wouldn't hit Alexa with a kendo stick in a fucking NO DQ match?

:heston


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Hobogoblin said:


> Asuka is 3-0 against Bayley. Give her a title shot!



This is what I want part trés between Asuka and Bayley for the title again this time for the SD. They can play off the history they had at NXT to build this up. But arrrgg Asuka's in a tag team dont know if they'll let her while she is with Kairi.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

45banshee said:


> This is what I want part trés between Asuka and Bayley for the title again this time for the SD. They can play off the history they had at NXT to build this up. But arrrgg Asuka's in a tag team dont know if they'll let her while she is with Kairi.


Well that's an easy fix. Just call up Io Shirai. The Kabuki Warriors would be a faction with the Sky Pirates as the tag team and Asuka as their "Ace" going after the Women's title.


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

gl83 said:


> Well that's an easy fix. Just call up Io Shirai. The Kabuki Warriors would be a faction with the Sky Pirates as the tag team and Asuka as their "Ace" going after the Women's title.


Io is likely going to be the next NXT women's champ, so she isn't getting called up soon.

Why not make Asuka a double champ? She can have the tag team and SD women's title.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

gl83 said:


> Well that's an easy fix. Just call up Io Shirai. The Kabuki Warriors would be a faction with the Sky Pirates as the tag team and Asuka as their "Ace" going after the Women's title.



Im sure there's a couple of reasons why but I think the main one is its to soon to call Io to the main roster. She debuted in NXT in October of last year. She's been in NXT half a year so that's why I beleive.

Would be cool though cause then Io,Asuka,and Kairi can form a mini stable with Asuka as leader going for singles gold while Io and Kairi go for the tag straps


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't know about Io now. Her taking on Shayna in the filler June TakeOver sends out red flags. If she doesn't win by August at latest, they should just call her up because there would be no point in keeping her down there.

But you're getting too far ahead of yourselves. Bayley isn't going to be a fighting champion at the center of the division. She's just there to pad out Charlotte's title count. The way she beat Charlotte last night should tell you something's up.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jedah said:


> I don't know about Io now. Her taking on Shayna in the filler June TakeOver sends out red flags. If she doesn't win by August at latest, they should just call her up because there would be no point in keeping her down there.


I think it all depends as well. People are branding it as a filler event, but there have been title changes at previous "filler events". The biggest being the NXT UK championship changing hands at Takeover Chicago back in 2017.

There's a more interesting story to be told with Shayna attempting and failing to regain the title, but its up to WWE to see if they actually do that. I have a feeling if Io loses at Takeover XXV, it'll be due to incredibly heavy fuckery by the MMA 4HW, extending the feud. It's worth noting that they taped some stuff from the latest house show circuit where:



Spoiler: NXT Spoiler



Io Shirai snapped Jessamyn Duke's arm after Shayna tried to interfere in the match.



Anyways, I do agree with you that Bayley is basically just going to be padding out Charlotte's reigns. She's gonna be a featured player going forward, but they are gonna hot potato the title back and forth for awhile. Asuka and Kairi are probably gonna get those tag titles soon, especially with Tye Dillenger signing with AEW. Which means Vince is gonna get really pissy about that and bury the IIconics most likely.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jedah said:


> I don't know about Io now. Her taking on Shayna in the filler June TakeOver sends out red flags. If she doesn't win by August at latest, they should just call her up because there would be no point in keeping her down there.
> 
> But you're getting too far ahead of yourselves. Bayley isn't going to be a fighting champion at the center of the division. She's just there to pad out Charlotte's title count. The way she beat Charlotte last night should tell you something's up.


My best case, is that this is just so Charlotte can put Bayley over 1v1 then take a backseat for a bit (a faint hope) my second choice is we get something along the lines of the Sasha/Charlotte feud were ya, they pad Charlotte's tittle count but this time, she actually loses the feud.

But I do fear your right and Bayley is just there to push her to 10.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Bradshaw98 said:


> My best case, is that this is just so Charlotte can put Bayley over 1v1 then take a backseat for a bit (a faint hope) my second choice is we get something along the lines of the Sasha/Charlotte feud were ya, they pad Charlotte's tittle count but this time, she actually loses the feud.
> 
> But I do fear your right and Bayley is just there to push her to 10.


Your hopes will be in vain.


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

What is the appeal of Bayley?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

How did the crowd react to Bayley this week on Smackdown?


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Hobogoblin said:


> What is the appeal of Bayley?


Her butt looks like two basketballs hugging.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bayley had one of the lamest cash ins eva, Daniel Bryan's cash in might have been worst, but at least he was a heel. Bayley's was as a face. I don't see her holding on to the belt for long


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Is WWE about to make Bayley have a gimmick or character change?

Bayley has said on two separate occasions since coming to SD that she's all hugged out and she has no more hugs to give. If yes that's big for Bayley cause thats been her whole gimmick since NXT being the hugger.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Hobogoblin said:


> What is the appeal of Bayley?



Little girls likes her and parents see her as a good role model for their daughters.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Hope Bayley doesn't get punished knowing how Vince sometimes act.

On her Instagram story Bayley posted a pic of her with with two females who competed at AEW last night. Went to the girls Instagram page. That pic is nowhere to be found meaning she took it down


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah, I hope not


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

We'll see. Bayley vs Lacey Evans tonight see how it goes


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

She beat Lacey


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I just watch the replay of her match against Lacey, and it seems Bayley almost lost control when Lacey drag her out of ring while Bayley lay down, she keep punching Lacey who standing outside the ropes,I don't know it's part of her new character or off-script. 

By the way, WWE just delete this photo from Lacey vs Bayley match because the thong


----------



## The Botch Guy (May 29, 2019)

I think a heel turn could absolutely work for her, if done correctly.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

The Botch Guy said:


> I think a heel turn could absolutely work for her, if done correctly.


Yes it would


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

To bad, there is nothing great happening with Bayley.
If you guys look and listen closely to Bayley, you will realise, that they are trying to transform her into a second Becky Lynch, maybe with some elements of Sasha Banks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ucok said:


>


So close, yet so far away.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So close, yet so far away.


Only Charlotte is the hope now, because she love to pull the wedgie.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ucok said:


> I just watch the replay of her match against Lacey, and it seems Bayley almost lost control when Lacey drag her out of ring while Bayley lay down, she keep punching Lacey who standing outside the ropes,I don't know it's part of her new character or off-script.


I saw some people claiming that those stomps Lacy gave where a stiff by the way Bayley reacted and that might have been her returning the favoure. Or its just part of the tweaked charachter 



Ger said:


> To bad, there is nothing great happening with Bayley.
> If you guys look and listen closely to Bayley, you will realise, that they are trying to transform her into a second Becky Lynch, maybe with some elements of Sasha Banks.


I think they may be going for a more late NXT Bayley the one who fought those matches with Sasha and Auska, and to my eyes they have been moving her in this direction since I started watching again around the last Rumble, can't comment on what was going on before, but I figured something like this was in the works for a while, I enjoy it at any rate.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Bradshaw98 said:


> I saw some people claiming that those stomps Lacy gave where a stiff by the way Bayley reacted and that might have been her returning the favoure. Or its just part of the tweaked charachter
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think it was Bayley who wasn't ready yet to receive that stomps, normally she will prepare her hands or palm to cover her face before Lacey stomps her.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I missed that part


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsaEmZWal6I

Heel Bayley could actually work I think. She was downright vicious at times during her feud with Sasha in NXT, and when she attacked Sasha on Raw and screamed in her face. And she played a heel on the indies as well. So yeah it could be cool.

Also you could make Bayley the most foul-mouthed character on the roster if you just replaced the cursing with variations of the word "hug," as the commercial showed. 

Oh and:

http://wrestlechat.net/the-nxt-diva-youd-least-expect-to-like-saying-fk-tweeted-fk-a-lot/

Sweet lovable Bayley has a potty mouth it would seem.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

In NXT, she's not totally sweet kind character, when her opponent push her harder, she will respond aggressively with non-stop, look at her match against Asuka for the NXT title, she use her full force and strength to defend her title include broke one of Asuka's weapon, her legs.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Or her IW match with Sasha, where she made Sasha quite by trying to rip her arms out of her sockets while also stomping on her head as well.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Is it just me or is Bayley resonating with the fans again? Especially at MITB, they cheered loudly when she won the briefcase. They cheered even louder later on when she cashed in and became the NEW SD women's champion. 

WWE is building Bayley back up and the fans are along for it. 

Some of yall were like "what?!!" When I made the thread that Bayley could have been where Becky was first if they went with the Sasha/Bayley feud with fans cheering for Bayley. Its to late for that now and thatll probably be a forever what if scenario but fans are getting behind Bayley again since she moved to SD.

Now build up Ember Moon to!! Book it right and ill be ready for Asuka vs Ember trés. That's the first thing that popped into my head when I heard Ember was going to SD


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Just think Becky push Bayley to her breaking po9int to beat the crap out of her

Look at what happened to Sasha last year


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

A little update cause Bayley just posted this. Bayley with the right idea listen up Vince! ? 

https://mobile.twitter.com/itsBayleyWWE/status/1135251728142495744


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

45banshee said:


> A little update cause Bayley just posted this. Bayley with the right idea listen up Vince! ?
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/itsBayleyWWE/status/1135251728142495744


did so well until she added carmella on at the end lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Fixed it for you

Becky want her blue belt back, So she might show up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135251728142495744


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm just kinda hope Vince have little faith for Bayley, it's seems she try to improve herself, she look aggressive now and if it ends like Sasha-Charles potato title feud, I will absolutely piss because it's like every women at main roster are work for Charles sake.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The less she talks the better. Unbearable.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Bayley and Becky making fun of WWE's repetitiveness, I love it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Asuka842 said:


> Bayley and Becky making fun of WWE's repetitiveness, I love it.


Where? Is it on trwitter, IG??


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bayley/Alexa at SG

Hope she retain


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

An entire roster full of talented women on SDL, and they give Alexa, a Raw star, the title shot instead. And this is AFTER Bayley said she wanted to "build the SDL Women's Division." Yep sounds like Vince alright, gotta push his favorites. Hope you're watching Sasha.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Alexa prob going to lose anyways

I still hope for her & Becky


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Makes no sense. Shes a raw star why is she going for the SD title? Why not Ember Moon or Mickie James(unless shes injured)


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

45banshee said:


> Makes no sense. Shes a raw star why is she going for the SD title? Why not Ember Moon or Mickie James(unless shes injured)


Probably because Alexa was not cleared for MITB, they seem to be doing a redemption for 2017 arc, Alexa is kind of the biggest part of that. The fact that her opponent is from RAW and the next RAW is in San Jose is a nice bonus as well.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Knowing Vince Bayley will lose in San Jose

That what he does


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

And people thought Vince had forgotten about what Sasha and Bayley pulled at WM. Bayley is essentially babysitting the title. Let her win MITB, quick cash in. No harm to anybody. They had to give it someone after Alexa got removed from the MITB match last minute. Bayley has been there before, it's the smart choice for temporary title holding. Win/lose the crowds are meh attitude. Hell, even Bayley herself is a hohum type character. Not a shot at her, just is what it is. Besides it's too risky to do that with Ember Moon or one of the others. Not going to put a title on Mandy for 2 seconds, would have done more harm than good. Bayley will be unaffected at this point in her career.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

She's going to hold it til Summerslam

But here's Bayley's 1st NXT Match


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

3 and a half mintue match. I think their enterances combined would have been just about as long.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> She's going to hold it til Summerslam
> 
> But here's Bayley's 1st NXT Match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HURRICANE ALEXA IS COMING

Just remember that whenever logical booking says she should lose...Alexa always wins. I'm an Alexa fan, but it is pretty hilarious how she is booked.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wish Bayley/Becky won tonight


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So Bayley is SDL Women's Champion, and is on a pretty good role lately. So what does WWE do, bring her over to Raw to eat the pin in a tag match for no good reason. To quote Randy Orton "Stupid, Stupid."


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Asuka842 said:


> So Bayley is SDL Women's Champion, and is on a pretty good role lately. So what does WWE do, bring her over to Raw to eat the pin in a tag match for no good reason. To quote Randy Orton "Stupid, Stupid."


At the very least they kept her strong in defeat, like she had Alexa beat, she countered the Twisted Bliss after taking a Women's right and it took a second surprise Women's Right to put her down. So they are still protecting her, they just really don't seem to want Becky to take the pin right now, and Lacey desperately needed something, if they want to actually build her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The problem is that once again WWE is taking super-over stars (Becky and Bayley) who were on a roll, and sacrificing them for the sake of trying to make "Vince's blondes" a thing. The fact that Lacey stunk up the joint last week against Charlotte, and not only did she STILL get another title shot with no in-story justification whatsoever, but also got to pin the SDL champ here, doesn't do much to alleviate people's complaints about the favoritism.

They did the same fucking thing back in 2015/2016 when Sasha was super-over as well. This match didn't need to happen at all.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> So Bayley is SDL Women's Champion, and is on a pretty good role lately. So what does WWE do, bring her over to Raw to eat the pin in a tag match for no good reason. To quote Randy Orton "Stupid, Stupid."


It looked to me like they did something right for once putting Lacey over Bayley and Becky in dominant clean fashion.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Asuka842 said:


> The problem is that once again WWE is taking super-over stars (Becky and Bayley) who were on a roll, and sacrificing them for the sake of trying to make "Vince's blondes" a thing. The fact that Lacey stunk up the joint last week against Charlotte, and not only did she STILL get another title shot with no in-story justification whatsoever, but also got to pin the SDL champ here, doesn't do much to alleviate people's complaints about the favoritism.
> 
> They did the same fucking thing back in 2015/2016 when Sasha was super-over as well. This match didn't need to happen at all.


I get it, working with Lacey has hurt Becky, and they are probably going to put the belt on her long before she is ready, the video of the dark match after RAW does not instill me with confidence in her right now. It really did not work to well with Charlotte, as much as I hated it, it did work with Alexa, but judging by the reactions, its not going to work with Lacey.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Especially with other far more talented/experienced performers getting nothing to do/being barely on TV.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

That was stupid. They should have just had Lacey take the pin shes trash anyway and it would keep Bayley strong. She's a champion and should be kept strong, don't need more champions like the IIconics.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I hope that Sasha is paying attention before she makes any decisions about coming back or not.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Asuka842 said:


> I hope that Sasha is paying attention before she makes any decisions about coming back or not.


I think she might be back by SummerSlam time


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

If Vince wanted to do the right thing he'd let Sasha win the title from Bayley and pick up where they left off last year.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Credit PWInsider, WO, PWTorch Wade Keller



> There is talk of turning Bayley heel


I can't fine anything to back it up, Knowing Vince, He won't do it


----------



## SirZep (Nov 24, 2015)

I wouldn't mind a Bayley heel turn, but I fear that the crowd might not get behind it. She might come across as this kid trying to act tough and mean.
But maybe I'm wrong and it can be pulled off.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Well she did great yesterday

Watched the match last night


----------



## Asuka1Fan (Jun 24, 2019)

Asuka should kick her ass and take her title and then win the Raw title too.


----------



## ameew (Mar 22, 2019)

I don't know who will be her next contender . They need to keep Charlotte away from the belt for a while . Carmella and Ember seem to be feuding with Sonya and Mandy. The Iiconics are ridiculous . Asuka would be my top choice but are her and Kairi supposed to be going after the tag titles . I'd have an Elimination match for number one contender for Bayleys title , maybe throw a few Nxt women in there too. Make it feel important and I think too often people don't earn title shots,they just decide they want the belt 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

If Bayley has her way...

She wants Liv Morgan the most

http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/bayley-calls-out-liv-morgan-video/


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Despite being the one with the belt, she's currently involved in a feud that has very little to do with her. Not a good look


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

well, after seeing the dominance alexa showed tonight Bayley should be holding on to that belt for dear life or she will drop it!

and then Lexi can move onto Becky No Dimes and beat her too!

bayley should team up with someone and win the tag titles at some point.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you think they saving the heel turn for Sasha?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

oh boy! if I didn't adore alexa as much I might actually feel sorry for Bayley's booking. beaten to a pulp at SG and only wins because of Nikki's stupidity, then gets pinned clean by nikki who isnt even a contender for the title. so much for them taking her seriously.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Do you think they saving the heel turn for Sasha?


It won't be on Bayley, I think it probably be done with Becky as they need to get the belt onto someone with some talent at least. I'd keep Bayley and Sasha away from each other for a good year at least. 

I could see Sonya beating Bayley for the belt. I just don't think we need another Alexa belt run for quite a while until she gets it again as a babyface. Then it leading to a Sonya losing it to Mandy for her to start her main event push.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Is Bayley only going to hold onto the belt cuz of something Nikki does again? This series isn't making her look good at all


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Is Bayley only going to hold onto the belt cuz of something Nikki does again? This series isn't making her look good at all


With the way they booked her since her debut on the main roster, nothing would shock me if it involves Bayley. It wouldn't surprise me if she won the MITB and the title just to piss off Sasha or paper over the cracks for Bayley cause the tag title mess up.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Vince's bizarre obsession with crapping all over the SDL Women's Roster happens yet again. He did it pre-Mania, and now he's giving Alexa, another title shot despite her being a Raw star. Funny how even when he stacks the roster, he STILL doesn't give them crap to do.

Asuka's sitting over here still holding the only decisive victory that a performer's gotten over Becky Lynch this year and wondering why that apparently means nothing and she's stuck in tag time limbo, yet people like Alexa, and Charlotte, and Corbin, and Lacey, etc can keep losing yet getting more title shots anyway?

Also funny how the last PPV sold like crap in part because it was full of rematches that people didn't want to see. So what does Vince do, give us many of the same matches AGAIN on the next show. I's almost like he WANTS the show to sell like crap.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

looper007 said:


> It won't be on Bayley, I think it probably be done with Becky as they need to get the belt onto someone with some talent at least. I'd keep Bayley and Sasha away from each other for a good year at least.
> 
> I could see Sonya beating Bayley for the belt. I just don't think we need another Alexa belt run for quite a while until she gets it again as a babyface. Then it leading to a Sonya losing it to Mandy for her to start her main event push.


I wish it was Bayley/Becky at SummerSlam for both titles

Bayley turns on Becky


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

looper007 said:


> It won't be on Bayley, I think it probably be done with Becky as they need to get the belt onto someone with some talent at least. I'd keep Bayley and Sasha away from each other for a good year at least.
> 
> *I could see Sonya beating Bayley for the belt*. I just don't think we need another Alexa belt run for quite a while until she gets it again as a babyface. Then it leading to a Sonya losing it to Mandy for her to start her main event push.


Please let this happen


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Please let this happen


I wouldn't rule it out, I think it either be Alexa beats Bayley for it or Sonya wins it leading somewhere down the line for Mandy to turn her back on Sonya to then start her push to the main event. I say she's using the fact Sonya fancies her in storyline to chickenshit heel her way by letting Sonya do the hard work to get it and her sneaking it in a 4 way match or something.



WWEfan4eva said:


> I wish it was Bayley/Becky at SummerSlam for both titles
> 
> Bayley turns on Becky


I don't see that happening, I think Sasha will probably turn heel and take the title from Becky. I think it be the start of WWE trying to get Sasha back on their side.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

looper007 said:


> I wouldn't rule it out, I think it either be Alexa beats Bayley for it or Sonya wins it leading somewhere down the line for Mandy to turn her back on Sonya to then start her push to the main event. I say she's using the fact Sonya fancies her in storyline to chickenshit heel her way by letting Sonya do the hard work to get it and her sneaking it in a 4 way match or something.


Only problem is that would be kind of repeating the Alexa/Nikki storyline in a way. But if it means that they both get some kind of a push then I'm all for it. 

Becky Lynch vs Sonya Deville is what I want to see as a major women's program before the end of the year. If not Sasha Banks, then Sonya is my pick.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Only problem is that would be kind of repeating the Alexa/Nikki storyline in a way. But if it means that they both get some kind of a push then I'm all for it.
> 
> Becky Lynch vs Sonya Deville is what I want to see as a major women's program before the end of the year. If not Sasha Banks, then Sonya is my pick.


I think this storyline could work with Sonya/Mandy cause Sonya in real life is lesbian and it's not some silly girl on girl thing like the past ones. Having a bitchy, egoistic Mandy use her body and looks to have Sonya do the dirty work to get to the title, and then taking it away from her and breaking her heart in doing so could be a awesome feud if done right. You could even have Mandy have a male valet or something, who she plotted behind the scenes to help her screw over Sonya just to rub it in.

Get's Mandy over as a heartless bitch and makes you want to see Sonya get her revenge and beat the woman who broke her heart and betrayed her. My only worry about that I could see that whole feud just about making Mandy as a main eventer, but with the right booking you could get Sonya over too. But we wait and see WWE mess it up lol.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Why do you guys want to see her as a heel so bad? Because she's the only one that hasn't done it yet?

I hypothesize you're basing this on the type of conjecture that if she did turn heel it would make her career better because the truth is you can't stand the kind of face anyway she is so you have to hope she snaps and blames everyone else for her shortcomings.

I don't need nor want to see that with Bayley. Bayley's *safe*. I'd rather she be safe. You can't simply turn a kitty cat into a werewolf. I don't need to see everyone a heel. It's nihilistic.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

My big concern right now is that, Bayley really is not involved in the story, its Nikki and Alexa, Bayley is the champion but is the third wheel in the feud for her belt, its not a good look, now that WWE was decided to grace us with another Bayley vs Alexa at Extreme rules, and also totally by chance, chosen to put the entire Keno stick match up twitter, when up to now their history as reported in this feud is NXT and Bayley losing in San Jose, they have almost gone out of their way to not acknowledge anything else. I have to hope this is a sign that they will get her more involved in the actual story-line otherwise I'll be pretty pessimistic about the prospects for the rest of her reign however long that may be.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bayley can't afford to lose to Alexa 

It would be a big slap in the face of the Women's Division on SmackDown losing to a Raw Superstar


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Bayley can't afford to lose to Alexa
> 
> It would be a big slap in the face of the Women's Division on SmackDown losing to a Raw Superstar


She just lost to nikki, that ship done sailed


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Hephaesteus said:


> She just lost to nikki, that ship done sailed


I hope Bayley doesn't snap


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Let see if there's a swerve in the Bayley/Alexa Match

Either Nikki helping Alexa winning or helping Bayley in someway

Or a Double Turn


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm far more accepting of Nikki beating her than Alexa because at least Nikki is an up and comer who they should be building up.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Now Sasha is coming back at ER

Would Sasha butter up Bayey, Then want a title shot


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

If Sasha is coming back and helping Bayley she needs to turn on her and beat her at SS. 

Or Beat Becky that's cool too. she has to win her first feud back though period.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I actually don't mind this storyline being more between nikki and Bayley with Alexa in the background.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Love to see Nikki win the title, Bayley is just so damn bland.

Hell, have Charlotte return from her apparent exile and win it back.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

gee, that contract signing was dull. she really isn't a great promo, although she has improved a bit from years ago. hopefully nikki stomps her on sunday and lexi takes advantage to win.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> gee, that contract signing was dull. she really isn't a great promo, although she has improved a bit from years ago. hopefully nikki stomps her on sunday and lexi takes advantage to win.


I know you're a Blissfit Fan, But don't do that


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm at a point where I don't care about any of the champions right now. The women's divisions on both brands are pretty shit, it's the same 4 women for months on end. 

I mean Smackdown has Liv Morgan, Ember Moon and Mickie James doing sweet FA. Why not give them some screentime?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Charlotte isn't in a feud yet

Alexa might end up fueding with Nikki

Lacey is out after ER

Becky, Don't know yet

Frees up Bayley to feud with someone on SmackDown


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Bayley is just such shit on the microphone and as an overall personality that it’s nearly impossible to get invested in her matches.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

She's going to be on Lilian Garcia Chasing Glory with Charlotte


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149714600646139905


----------



## SexiestOfAllTime (Dec 12, 2018)

Can we just not shit on bayley I know she isn't most exciting on the mic but wwe is booking her not right


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SexiestOfAllTime said:


> Can we just not shit on bayley I know she isn't most exciting on the mic but wwe is booking her not right


She needs someone to carry her in storylines that's always been the case unless it's Sasha.

I can't think of a better way to book her other than to risk a Heel turn that no doubt in my mind would flop.


----------



## cewfa85 (Jun 5, 2019)

I like her in her current role. She could find more of her inner bitch, but she is OK as she is now in my book.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

SexiestOfAllTime said:


> Can we just not shit on bayley I know she isn't most exciting on the mic but wwe is booking her not right


WWE doesn't book most of the roster right, but that doesn't excuse how poor Bayley is. Even with poor booking certain talent can shine through, but Bayley isn't one of them. She's not good enough to be the main champion on the show and have the division built around her. Others need to carry her in feuds - and when she's working with average or even lesser performers than herself it doesn't produce anything good. Bayley should still be in the tag division. If Sasha didn't walk out I highly doubt she would be champion now.


----------



## Solidus Snake (Jul 14, 2019)

Bayley is definitely losing the title to Charlotte at SS now. I hate the horsewomen. They get all the opportunities. Only 4 Raw/SD women's title matches this year haven't involved any of them.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Sadly yes she will lose to Chalotte at SS

But, Just just see on SmackDown


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Ember threw her in the ring

But, She's going to Retain at SummerSlam


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

So Bayley isn`t able to choose good friends. Damn, they made her look so stupid and naive again. 
She has an opponent at SummerSlam, which she can beat, and then she comes out to play games with Charlotte. Also ... in the same moment, she seriously thinks Ember is her friend and gets backstabbed by her. It is dissappointing, because I thought character Bayley growed up a bit. This segment turned her back 2 years ago.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

This thread seriously need merge to

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-fan-forum/2260090-bayley-fan-thread.html

We don't need double thread.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

she kind of seemed like a dork, helping ember win via distraction only to be "surprisingly" beaten up by ember after.

no wonder alexa bullies her all the time, she's too easy a target.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

With all the rewites by Vince, I hope Bayley is on tonight with Ember


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hopefully Ember can top the epic promo by Natalya tonight. Also when is Becky gonna ge more aggressive? I keep hearing she is yet my eyes tell me nothings changed.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Hephaesteus said:


> Hopefully Ember can top the epic promo by Natalya tonight. Also when is Becky gonna ge more aggressive? I keep hearing she is yet my eyes tell me nothings changed.


Did you mean Bayley or Becky?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully Ember can top the epic promo by Natalya tonight. Also when is Becky gonna ge more aggressive? I keep hearing she is yet my eyes tell me nothings changed.
> ...


Yea meant bayley my bad


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I thought for a min Bayley going to attack Ember after her Bayley to belly, But she ended up smiling


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I thought for a min Bayley going to attack Ember after her Bayley to belly, But she ended up smiling


:heston

Bayley fans should hope for a change of character after she loses the title because out of all the women on the roster she is one that needs it the most. Perhaps WWE know that such a character would fail because Bayley has the personality of a wet mop, but it's worth a try. So many characters in the WWE are redundant stale garbage desperate in need of a fresh direction.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

We shall see what happens


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So Bayley it's a heel? lol the girl it's just too much nice to buy it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

No she's not

She just got pay back from last week


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you think Bayley going to team with Ember on SmackDown?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Crap, I guess Bayley is not as popular as Becky


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Crap, I guess Bayley is not as popular as Becky


I hope you're not just figuring this out :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Nope



> Ahead of her crucial SmackDown Women's Championship defense against Ember Moon this Sunday at WWE SummerSlam, Bayley has agreed with the recent criticism over the usage of WWE's Women's Tag Team Championships.
> 
> With Alexa Bliss and Nikki Cross claiming the titles this past week on RAW, the former WWE Women's Tag Team Champion, along with Sasha Banks, has agreed with the critique from fans around the world.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...-criticism-about-wwe-women-tag-titles-658216/


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm wondering what she will say about Sasha attacking Becky

Probably nothing


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Let me just bump this up

There's alot of chatter about Bayley, She did Good last night on SmackDown with Ember

I hope she retains on Sunday


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Are we going to have a feud or something with her & Carmella?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow

Vince is booking her the weak one of the 4 now

I really hope this changes after HIAC


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...-criticism-about-wwe-women-tag-titles-658216/





WWEfan4eva said:


> I'm wondering what she will say about Sasha attacking Becky
> 
> Probably nothing





WWEfan4eva said:


> Let me just bump this up
> 
> There's alot of chatter about Bayley, She did Good last night on SmackDown with Ember
> 
> I hope she retains on Sunday





WWEfan4eva said:


> Are we going to have a feud or something with her & Carmella?





WWEfan4eva said:


> Wow
> 
> Vince is booking her the weak one of the 4 now
> 
> I really hope this changes after HIAC


You do know that you are just talking to yourself now right?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Crap, I guess Bayley is not as popular as Becky


No way!


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Bayley doesn't do anything for me at all in terms of her in-ring ability or looks-wise. Not sure why she has received the push that she has.


----------

